# DIY Sound Group Kits vs Finished PRO Cinema ?



## miniac007 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I am thinking to update my HT installation, and I need 3 behind screen speakers, and 2 surround speakers.

I had a look to DIY Sound Group but my problem is I am leaving in Europe, so I have to add the shipping cost, and even with the cheapest by boat, I obtain quite the same price as low/mid level Pro audio cinema speakers.

So, what would you chose ? Best sound in DIY ? Best dynamic in Pro cinema ? Any advices ?

Thanks !


----------



## miniac007 (Feb 6, 2013)

A post to wait, I need 5 to post links


----------



## miniac007 (Feb 6, 2013)

* The Elusive 1099 or the Fusion 12 cost for me the same price as the KCS S-1200 or the FOCUX X15

http://kcsspeakers.com/pdf/S-1200.pdf

http://www.focux.us/support-doc/spec/X15_spec_v2.pdf


* The 88 special cost for me the same price as the FOCUX X14

http://www.focux.us/support-doc/spec/X14_spec_v2.pdf


* The Volt 8 or Volt 10 cost for me the same price as the FOCUX C8 or C10 or KCS-SR8A

http://www.focux.us/support-doc/spec/C8_spec_v2.pdf

http://www.focux.us/support-doc/spec/C10_spec_v2.pdf

http://kcsspeakers.com/pdf/SR-8-A.pdf


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I have several of their speakers and they are FANTASTIC... many times worth speakers 3-6 times their price range (at least if you live in the U.S.... however are you sure he'll ship over seas? many times Erich (the owner of DIYSOUNDGROUP won't ship outside the U.S. due to this being a passion project for him and not a business


----------



## miniac007 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks. I have also read a lot of reviews of his speakers and they are all very good. So compared to "normal" speakers, I would not hesitate, but I just wondering for the HT domain compared to pro cinema speakers.

For shipping, I would use a re-shiper who can receive the goods in the USA and re-ship them by boat to europe at a low cost for those heavy speakers, about 450$ for the 5 speakers.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Yup, you have to use re-shipping company like "shipito" and such to ship DIYSoundGroup speaker outside USA.

I've never listened to them but when I upgrade I will certainly look into them. The Tempest-12 and Tux 1099 as 3 main speaker and Volt-10 for surround is certainly an interesting combo.

The speaker you linked look like they have spec that should match DIYSG speaker on paper but the unknown variable is how they truly sound. If they sound as good and cost about the same price they are certainly great contender but some one that listened to them has to shim in.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Steeve-O said:


> Yup, you have to use re-shipping company like "shipito" and such to ship DIYSoundGroup speaker outside USA.
> 
> I've never listened to them but when I upgrade I will certainly look into them. The Tempest-12 and Tux 1099 as 3 main speaker and Volt-10 for surround is certainly an interesting combo.


the Fusion Pure Max and the 1099's are insane speakers for their cost. easily can rival JTR speakers at a 4th the cost. 

The volts are also awesome surrounds. I'm building 4 right now and have had the chance to listen to them. coaxials do amazing work for surround duty. They blend seamlessly


----------



## miniac007 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks all for your answers !

Following the EarlK advice on AVS, I changed my mind and decided to have a look to PA speaker, and I decided to give a try to the B21xXL. I will buy 3xB215XL with 2xB212XL as surround and a VP1800S passiv sub. Cost here just 132x3+99x2+166 = 760€ with free shipping and 30d free return.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/1519940-behringer-eurolive-b215xl-15-2-way-l-r-mains.html

The only strange thing is that a wall bracket costs the half of a speaker !

I am only waiting for after Christmas, may be there will be some discount prices !


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

miniac007 said:


> Thanks all for your answers !
> 
> Following the EarlK advice on AVS, I changed my mind and decided to have a look to PA speaker, and I decided to give a try to the B21xXL. I will buy 3xB215XL with 2xB212XL as surround and a VP1800S passiv sub. Cost here just 132x3+99x2+166 = 760&#128; with free shipping and 30d free return.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> the Fusion Pure Max and the 1099's are insane speakers for their cost. easily can rival JTR speakers at a 4th the cost.
> 
> The volts are also awesome surrounds. I'm building 4 right now and have had the chance to listen to them. coaxials do amazing work for surround duty. They blend seamlessly


Would love to hear more about how they compare... considering 1099 but have fusion pures and am on a budget.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

goonstopher said:


> Would love to hear more about how they compare... considering 1099 but have fusion pures and am on a budget.


I haven't had a chance to compare the 1099s and the pure Max's yet. From what tux says they are similar to fusion pure 10s but better power handling and a lot more headroom. The 1099s will be a bit more forward sounding and in your face


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Some are really enjoying the Behringer B215xl for ht. I personally tried the Behringer B212xl, and really enjoyed it. WAF won out in the end as I don't have a screen to hide them behind. At $215 USD each, the B215xl are hard to beat. Another popular forum has a very extensive thread on them and they have "held their own" asst gtg's where many of the speakers mentioned here were also tested. A personal friend of mine just bought three of them for his LCR and is really impressed. I believe they are cheaper in Europe as well.


----------



## roadkingrich (Dec 2, 2014)

.


----------

